# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  تنظیمات IIS

## Mona-Manochehry

برای اجرای یک برنامه ASP که دیتابیس SQL SERVER دارد . و این دیتابیس روی سرور است و روی کامپیوتری که Source برنامه از آن اجرا می شود قرار ندارد آیا IIS تنظیمات خاصی دارد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ یا بودن با نبودن دیتابیس روی کامپیوتری که source برنامه ASP روی آن است مهم نیست .؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 :گیج:   :گیج:   :گیج:   :گیج:   :گیج:   :گیج:   :گیج:   :گیج:   :گیج:   :گیج:   :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:

----------


## arshia_

اگر سرور و کلاینتی است و در برنامه تنظیمات ارتباط با بانک کاملا  معرفی شده نیازی به دستکاری اضافه نیست
و براحتی می تونه کار کنه
بهتره توی تنظیمات بانک از طریق کد بیشتر مانور بدی...مشکل حل می شه

----------


## delphi77

Server Application Unavailable 

The web application you are attempting to access on this web server is currently unavailable.  Please hit the "Refresh" button in your web browser to retry your request. 

Administrator Note: An error message detailing the cause of this specific request failure can be found in the application event log of the web server. Please review this log entry to discover what caused this error to occur.

----------


## delphi77

من از تو خود iis که بروز می کنم 
------------------------------------------
Server Error in '/test' Application.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Failed to access IIS metabase. 
Description: An unhandled exception occurred during the execution of the current web request. Please review the stack trace for more information about the error and where it originated in the code. 

Exception Details: System.Web.Hosting.HostingEnvironmentException: Failed to access IIS metabase. 

The process account used to run ASP.NET must have read access to the IIS metabase (e.g. IIS://servername/W3SVC). For information on modifying metabase permissions, please see http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=267904.

Source Error: 

An unhandled exception was generated during the execution of the current web request. Information regarding the origin and location of the exception can be identified using the exception stack trace below.  

Stack Trace: 


[HostingEnvironmentException: Failed to access IIS metabase.]
   System.Web.Configuration.MetabaseServerConfig.MapP  athCaching(String siteID, VirtualPath path) +3609834
   System.Web.Configuration.MetabaseServerConfig.Syst  em.Web.Configuration.IConfigMapPath2.MapPath(Strin  g siteID, VirtualPath vpath) +9
   System.Web.Hosting.HostingEnvironment.MapPathActua  l(VirtualPath virtualPath, Boolean permitNull) +169
   System.Web.CachedPathData.GetConfigPathData(String configPath) +382
   System.Web.CachedPathData.GetConfigPathData(String configPath) +243
   System.Web.CachedPathData.GetApplicationPathData() +68
   System.Web.CachedPathData.GetVirtualPathData(Virtu  alPath virtualPath, Boolean permitPathsOutsideApp) +3503459
   System.Web.Configuration.RuntimeConfig.GetLKGRunti  meConfig(VirtualPath path) +189




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Version Information: Microsoft .NET Framework Version:2.0.50727.832; ASP.NET Version:2.0.50727.832 
این error را می دهد

----------


## delphi77

وقتی با *opera* آدرس http://localhost/
می زنم از من user name  و password می خواهد ولی با *IE* نه ! چرا؟

----------


## Mitra_SHM

من هم همین مشکل رو دارم و هنوز راه حلی براش پیدا نکردم اما پیغامی که به من میده متفاوت است

----------

